# Bailey's K9 Jerky



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm just wondering if anyone else has purchased jerky from the people who advertise in the forum. I got a bag of beef jerky about a month ago for Sherman because he loves it so much, but the bag cost more than $15 for a small handful of jerky. It was gone in no time.  I can get jerky at a much better price at Petsmart.
Anybody else have a similar experience?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver and Comet *LOVE*it


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I am grateful to all the Havanese Forum members who have supported Bailey's K9 Jerky. Today via email, I got an email from Carol... saying that she is irked to see our banner on the forum everytime she logged in and most of all, she complaint about the price... She has threatened to launch a campaign to ban the jerky from the Havanese Forum...

Our Jerkies are made of Human Grade Beef that WE eat a the dogs shows, our product is USDA APPROVED and made in an USDA inspected facility. It has been my pleasure to talk to pet owners who have come back and buy the jerkies over and over again, because of our quality. Anyways, I want to take this opportunity to thank all the havanese owners that have supported us from the begining of our venture! BTW, we now have All Natural Chicken Jerky MADE in the USA and Human Grade too!!

Thank you Melissa putting on the BIG AD for Bailey's K9 Jerky, we certainly appreciate your support!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carole,

Check your local dog supply retailers, they might actually carry a similar product to that of Baileys Jerky. In Toronto we have a brand called Healthy Paws which makes diffeent kinds of jerkys and Beamer LOVES it. I'm sure you must have something local that compares to the Baileys!

Ryan


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Ryan,

Maybe similar, but not comparable... We get orders from all over the states as far as New York and Florida. Money is never an object with me when it comes to my dogs, as long as it's quality product, but we all have different values.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, My guys are on very limited diets, and should not have normal treats or kibble. When I met you at Westminster I purchased a bag of your treats and I will say that my guys LOVED them. There may not be alot of treats in the bag, for the price, but they are so natural that I felt good giving them to my pups - as a matter of fact, Karen, stuck a piece in my mouth to eat!!! 
I am sorry that you are so disappointed Carol. I am sure that you will be able to find Sherman another treat that he loves as much.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Karen, the jerky I buy looks to be the same as the one you make. No additives, preservatives, or spices and is human grade certified beef/poultry The only difference would be the source of the product, and yours is from a state in the USA and mine is from the province of Ontario. It's also rather exspensive at $6 for 60grams. Anyways, I think my values are fine.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm sorry that you're disappointed with the bag, Carol. How much were you giving Sherman? Kubrick doesn't get more than a single small piece (cut in half if it's big) per day and even then I break it up into tiny 1/2-3/4" pieces which he gets to roll out of a ball. A single bag lasts us about 3 weeks depending on how often we leave the house (I just checked and the last bag I opened lasted me a whole month). I think you were giving Sherman way too much of the jerky, if it only lasted a little while.

Also, I never buy less than 4 bags at a time because shipping is cheaper that way. So I pay $45 for the 4 bags (including shipping) and it works for us. Karen is always giving us extra tidbits to try, too.

I order the 4 bags about every 3 months and yes, it might not be cheap, but that's nothing compared to knowing that Kubrick is eating something that even *I* can eat with no unknown ingredients and nothing bad in it that can harm him. I personally think it is worth it, but everyone has their own opinion on what and how much they think is worth it to spend on their dog.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurie,

Thanks for posting. Being in the pet treat industry, there are companies that will add other ingredients to make up the weight volumn so they can package less product in the bag. 

It is a free country, but Carol crossed the line when she states in her email that she is going to start a campaign to get us banish. There is a reason why we guarantee that your dog will love our treat or you get your money back, Carol even states that Sherman loves it... 

Carol, We are not just "the People" who owns the Jerky company... Our company is inspired by Bailey our beloved Havanese.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Ryan, Yes, at 60 grams that is about 2.11 ounce, we sell our 2 Ounce bags for $5, so price wise, it's the same. Good meat is not cheap! Thanks for letting me know on the price, so I know we are right on the mark!  

Karen


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Lina, you hit it right on the spot... It depends on how much a person is willing to spend on their dog!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My boys also Loved, Loved, Loved Bailey's Jerky. But unfortunately even one small piece a day didn't love them. (lots of butt baths.) But Karen, I commend you for making a quality jerky and for sticking by your product and your pricing... It is an awesome product just not for us... But I may try the chicken. 

Carole, I personally would not trust the jerky at petsmart as most of it is sourced from China where all the recalls originated.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Missy,

Thank you for your feedback. There are some dogs that are allergic to beef, hence we were asked by our customers to please make chicken or turkey. We do offer the smaller, 2 OZ package on chicken. I will start a promo on the chicken soon, same as the one for beef that we had... 1 OZ for Free, you just have to pay shipping! I just can't keep the jerkies in stock these last few weeks. Hugs to Japer and Cash!

Karen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I give Tori Bailey's Jerky as her "high value" treat. She gets it whenever I need her to either do something I know she really doesn't want to do (like take a bath :bathbaby or if I need her to positively obey each and every time (like when I call her to come when she's in the front yard). She loves it more than carrots, if you can believe that :jaw:ound:

Carol~ I am not positive that Shadow's death wasn't caused by the WalMart chicken jerky. After going through such an experience there is absolutely NO WAY I'm going to feed Tori jerky that's not 100% human grade, no matter what the price. Trust me, I'd have to buy A LOT of bags of Bailey's Jerky to add up to what the medical expenses were for Shadow.

Karen~ Thank you for caring about our fur babies as much as we do.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've been buying Bailey's K9 Jerky since I met Karen at Westminster last year. The reason is that my dogs LOVE it, and it's really the only treat they will eat, besides Flossies.

It is pricey, but like Lina, I buy 4 (annd last order 5) bags at a time. I give a bag to my DD for her dogs, too. Also, they only get it as a treat, and they have to perform for it. It is the best training treat I have found.

A few days ago, Shelby came running out of the den with a bag of it in her mouth. It was actually the day of my DD's baby shower and DH was left in charge. :frusty: When I took the bag from her, it was _empty_ :jaw:. It was laying in a pile on the floor and Kodi was scoping it out. I picked it up and put it back in the bag, and gave them a little treat. I pit the bag on the kitchen counter. The next morning, the bag was ripped open and only two pieces were left on the counter. Karen, my cats love the jerky, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, I'll open my mouth and change feet. I'm totally mystified why a person would ask a forum to ban a great product. If you don't want it, just don't buy it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've never tried this jerky, but I have to agree...if you don't like something, just don't buy it. That is a great thing about America...freedom of choice.

Sheri


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Leslie, Michele, Carole and Sheri for your support and input! 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

After reading all these glowing reviews I am going to place an order for the jerky.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

isshinryu_mom said:


> After reading all these glowing reviews I am going to place an order for the jerky.


ditto!

nice work karen, and I agree on the "if you don't want it, or get annoyed at the banner" just ignore it advice. gee whiz.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm gonna have to try it now 
I've only been putting it off because my two are sooooooo picky. Flossies are the only thing they still like and Cru only wants a flossie after Bunni has it good and chewy...... then the flossie wrestling starts.....
Other treats Cru almost literally turns up his cute little nose. 
Gotta give the jerky a try!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Bailey's two daughters - Pebble Beach & Santa Monica absolutely LOVE Bailey's Jerky - almost as much as they LOVE their Daddy! I keep telling Karen I am going to send her a video of the girls dancing in mid air to get their treat! I'm telling you, they devour Bailey's Jerky and so does their sister, Kohana. Also in the show ring I don't hesitate to keep some in my mouth as it is loved by humans too - made from top USDA beef and chicken. The girls also LOVE the new Chicken jerky. Thank you Karen for making such a wholesome and trust worthy product! :biggrin1:


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Libby!! I bait with our jerky in the ring too, but most of the time I end up eating it myself because it taste soo good! Pebble and Monica are both precious! We hope to see them soon!! Love you, Karen and Bailey


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

So, I just got an email from the person who started this thread, I have no idea who she is, but I guess she is really jealous that the jerky has a banner on the HavaneseForum and of course, she expresses her OPINION on how the jerky is a Ripoff and her dog likes the jerky from PETSMART ALOT!! I am disturbed at the fact that she continues to send me private emails... My last email to her is that NOT MANY people on the forum share her value and I really don't care for her opinion on the price. I am a very open minded person and suggestions on my products are always welcome, but when a person is complaining about price, well, there isn't anything I can do, because good meat is not cheap, especially with jerky, we lose so much volume with the dehydrating process. 

We all have choices... I feed my dog an organic homemade diet from meats that cost $9 per pound with fresh ground veggies, not to mention my time in the kitchen preparing it, but that's what I love doing. I want whats best for them. My husband often says that the dogs eats better than we do, which is true, but I wouldn't have it any other way! 

Melissa, thanks so much again on your support of the Jerky!! 

Thanks everyone for listening!! Have a GREAT SUNDAY!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
We haven't tried your jerky,but I am sure it is a very fine product from the testimonials we have here on the forum. 

Everyone has their own opinions on what they want to feed their furkids and spend doing it--to each his own.

Carol--I'm sorry you were disappointed,but then just do not buy Bailey's Jerky anymore.

Karen-If you are upset about pm's and emails from Carol,please use the "ignore" option and block future contacts.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Karen,
> We haven't tried your jerky,but I am sure it is a very fine product from the testimonials we have here on the forum.
> 
> Everyone has their own opinions on what they want to feed their furkids and spend doing it--to each his own.
> ...


Thank you Julie.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, what a heated thread. I only bought Baileys once for Gryff, but I can tell you that he loved it. I really should order again. Oh btw, I loved Bailey's Christmas card!


----------

